
Obama Announces Actions to Speed Deployment of EVs and Infrastructure - tzs
https://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2016/11/03/obama-administration-announces-new-actions-accelerate-deployment
======
tzs
Title edit for length from original, which was "Obama Administration Announces
New Actions To Accelerate The Deployment of Electrical Vehicles and Charging
Infrastructure".

